# Saturday Nipple/Spur



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Headed out of Perdido pass around 0430 Saturday morning with the nipple as our destination. The seas were flat and it was a beautiful night. We didn't expect to find much but were determined to get out no matter what. Put the lines in green water at the nipple around 0630 headed south, 30 minitues later we raise a whitie and he hits the outrigger but only holds on for about 10 seconds and he is gone. We are pretty pumped up now. Our course is SE for the Spur,but the next 3 hours is nothing but green water. No weeds, rips, or bait, nada! About15 miles North of the Spur the water begins to look a little better, clear blue/green now and we come across a nice rip that is beginning to form a nice little weed line running North/South, we see lots of bait and it looks real fishy. Here is the best part, at this point we have only seen 2 other boats and that was earlier. There was not another boat in sight of us,the line was all ours

We pulled 3 nice dolphin off the rip over the next couple of hours which made the trip worth it for us. 2 Cows were 32 and 26 lbs and the other was about 15. The weed line seemed to be just forming and I suspect if anyone can get out early this week it should be a nice one!

Water 12 miles N of Spur





































And here is a pic of my best fishing buddy a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad your efforts paid off. A couple of nice dolphin! That water looks fantastic.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Doh! We thought about heading that way yesterday but didn't for a few reasons. Looks like it might have worked out.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad you had a good trip and many thanks for the post. I hope the water will shape up soon...


----------

